# Can somebody explain BOW?



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Ryley's other dad, Tim (Auburnmist Special Blend) won BOW in the open class at the 2010 GRCA in Colorado.

Can somebody explain exactly what it is he won, to a newbie? Its all very confusing.

Does he get points for this? I went on to Canuckdogs.ca and looked up his current points (4508) but I don't see any points for this latest show....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

BOW means Best of Winners. He got points for being awarded Winners Dog, then he was recognized as the "Best" of the Winners.... which means he was "better" (in the eyes of the judge) than the female Winner. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

SunGold said:


> BOW means Best of Winners. He got points for being awarded Winners Dog, then he was recognized as the "Best" of the Winners.... which means he was "better" (in the eyes of the judge) than the female Winner. Hope that makes sense...



Ok... halfway there.... then what is Winners Dog?

and is there a list somewhere that I can look up the points he received? I assume that all points that he receives go towards him gaining his American Championship? I don't think he has that yet.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ryley's Dad said:


> Ok... halfway there.... then what is Winners Dog?


Winners dog means he was the best boy entered in the classes that day (in the judges opinion).


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Since he was entered in the classes, rather than specials, yes that means he did not have his championship yet! He would get 5 points towards his AKC championship with that Winner's Dog at the GRCA National. Five is the maximum number of points possible at a single show, and the points are based on the number of boys defeated. Colorado is 36 boys for 5 points, and there were considerably more than 36 boys entered in the classes at the National--193!

The points you found on CanuckDogs are showdog ranking points. These are not kennel club points towards a championship, but a way of tracking the top show dogs in the country, where the big winners are awarded points for the total number of dogs defeated.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

sterregold said:


> Since he was entered in the classes, rather than specials, yes that means he did not have his championship yet!


So specials are for dogs that already have their championship in the country the show is being held (USA in this case) and classes are for those dogs that don't have their championship yet in that particular country?... even though a dog may be a champion in another country (ie Canada)?



sterregold said:


> He would get 5 points towards his AKC championship with that Winner's Dog at the GRCA National. Five is the maximum number of points possible at a single show, and the points are based on the number of boys defeated.


Is there someplace where a person can find out how many championship points a dog has? I read that in the USA you need 15 pts to be a champion.



sterregold said:


> Colorado is 36 boys for 5 points, and there were considerably more than 36 boys entered in the classes at the National--193!


 Wow... 1st out of 193 dogs. That sounds pretty impressive.



sterregold said:


> The points you found on CanuckDogs are showdog ranking points. These are not kennel club points towards a championship, but a way of tracking the top show dogs in the country, where the big winners are awarded points for the total number of dogs defeated.


So would Tim get 192 points? Is there a USA site that tracks USA show dogs just like CanuckDogs does for Canadian dogs?


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Ryley's Dad said:


> So specials are for dogs that already have their championship in the country the show is being held (USA in this case) and classes are for those dogs that don't have their championship yet in that particular country?... even though a dog may be a champion in another country (ie Canada)?
> 
> _Exactly!_
> 
> ...


My reply is in italics in among your post - hope this helps some.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Top show dog rankings are calculated a few different ways--here is a site that accumulates the rankings for example. Showsight Statistics 
But they start at Best of Breed--not in the classes. So he would have had to beat the specials(the dogs already champions) to get the show ranking points. This is not an official AKC or CKC ranking per se, although the top show dogs do get recognition. At home here in Canada he is already a CH. so he is competing in Best of Breed, and when he wins BOB, as well as Group Placements or more, then he is accumulating ranking points for Top Show Dog status.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I did up a little flow chart. Have I got it right?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am such a geek for charts and graphs! Order out of chaos and all that! LOLOLOL
Thanks!

I would move the Reserve Winners Male box to the outside (like you did for the Reserve Winners Female)

Perhaps add acronyms WD and WB in the Winners Dog and Winners Bitch boxes...and RWD - RWB in the Reserve boxes

A note that BOB goes onto Groups and that the Group Winner goes onto Best In Show (BIS) would be nice to add...

Some might prefer to see 'Bitch' where you have 'Female' -- at least in the Winners female and Reserve Winners Female boxes)


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, your flow chart for the classes is pretty good. A dog or bitch only gets points when they are awarded Winner's Dog or Winner's Bitch-not other dogs at the show in competition will be awarded points toward their CH. They then go on to compete against the other sex....in the case you are speaking about the male was awarded Best Of Winners. That is that the judge thinks the male more closely fits the standard than the female. At the National specialty it didn't make a difference in the number of points awarded because 5 is the most points you can be awarded at an AKC show. However, if there had been a difference in the number of points being awarded....say the Winner's Bitch was awarded 5 points but there were only enough dogs for 3 points for Winner's Dog-by virtue of going Best Of Winners, the dog would then get the 5 points the bitch got because it was the BEST of the winners. 

Now putting on my GRCA Conformation Statistician hat.....the dog you were asking about would not get any dogs defeated points for rankings outside of points awarded toward his CH. To get dogs defeated points, you must be awarded Best of Breed or Best Of Opposite Sex.


----------

